# And The Vet Says....



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

Mr. Wrexy sure is lucky to have you, and it sounds like he has an amazingly sweet disposition, being such a good boy and so loving even when he's not feeling the best. Don't beat yourself up over it, and vets are there to trust for their expert opinion. As well, its not always a bad thing either to allow small things to try and resolve on their own, especially when it comes to puppies, so try not to be to hard on your vet either for missing it or under treating it to start.

The other thing I'd highly suggest to consider for the future, is when using things like alcohol etc for sterilization, is that sometimes you kill off the good stuff too, and it just leave a very large "niche' for the bad stuff to come back in force. You might look into some gentle cleaners for his ears, and consider vinegar flushes for the yeast infections. They tend to have a lot less bacteria bounceback, as they change the environment (PH or cleanliness) and don't just sterilize everything.

-Dan & Quinn


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I use a concoction of 1/2 vinegar and 1/2 alcohol for ears.... This is a great swimmer's ear treatment, too!! 

Poor Wrex.... He'll be feeling soon in no time! But wow, yeast and bacteria treatments at the same time...


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Poor Wrex! Being a Poodle newbie, the ear maintenance freaks me out. I buy a powder that no one on the Forum has ever heard of from an Irish Setter breeder. My breeder swears by it. PM me if you're interested. Glad you took him to the vet, hope his infection clears up quickly.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

If the yeasty ears continue, you may want to consider a hypoglycemic food.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Try yellow dock root extract ... 1 drop to 9 drops of water... Once a day every 3 days.. Works great...


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks for the non-judgement, guys. I certainly won't doubt myself again.

Mahlon & Molly: I am in complete agreement on the alcohol/peroxide thing. Neither would be my first choice. I find alcohol to be drying and thought that would make the irritation worse. I tried to use witch hazel before going to peroxide, but clearly the infection was too advanced for that. As you said Mahlon, especially in my inexperience, I lean on people like my vet to guide me.

Hopetocurl: After I complete my course of prescribed medications to get Wrex's microbial balance restored, I will absolutely look into a vinegar based wash for ear maintenance. Though I do suspect my husband will mention the vinegar stink...Still, better than a yeasty ear stink!

N2Mischief: Last week I moved him to a grain-free, chicken-free food. Is there a big difference between the two?


----------



## Riles (Oct 12, 2014)

Aweee poor little man, at least he will be feeling a whole lot better soon. The ears freak me out too!!!!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

cmarrie said:


> Thanks for the non-judgement, guys. I certainly won't doubt myself again.
> 
> Mahlon & Molly: I am in complete agreement on the alcohol/peroxide thing. Neither would be my first choice. I find alcohol to be drying and thought that would make the irritation worse. I tried to use witch hazel before going to peroxide, but clearly the infection was too advanced for that. As you said Mahlon, especially in my inexperience, I lean on people like my vet to guide me.
> 
> ...


Once the vinegar dries, it does not stink! It works for general deodorizing too.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

The hypoglycemic will have no rice, no potatoes of any kind, no or low fruit. Pretty much takes out all the ingredients that turn to sugar. Yeast feeds on sugar, so if you starve the yeast, it goes away. I used California Natural Kangaroo and Red Lentil and Misha's ears and skin cleared right up.


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

Mfmst said:


> Poor Wrex! Being a Poodle newbie, the ear maintenance freaks me out.


I'll tell you what, I thought I had a handle on all this until I brought Wrex home. Then suddenly, I'm out of my depth. Thank goodness dogs love you for the path full of good intentions, and have no worries about all the detours the path takes!


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

N2Mischief said:


> The hypoglycemic will have no rice, no potatoes of any kind, no or low fruit. Pretty much takes out all the ingredients that turn to sugar. Yeast feeds on sugar, so if you starve the yeast, it goes away. I used California Natural Kangaroo and Red Lentil and Misha's ears and skin cleared right up.


That makes sense. My husband and I spent several months last winter on a no sugar diet, and I never felt more amazing. I'll have to watch and see how he does once we get him healthy. His new food does contain some potato and berries.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

I'd be a little miffed at the vet and would say so.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Glad he is getting some relief!

Be conscious, though, because some vets are very medicine-eager when something really can be treated at home. It sounds like your pup reslly needed the meds, but there are different schools of thought and approaches to minor things like staph in the skin and yeasty ears, even amongst vets.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

I use that too, Wonder Ear. Amazing stuff! Hope Wrexy is better fast!


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

My girl (Aven) often gets the staph looking bumps on her belly. The first time it happened we were off to the vet and got antibiotics which, of course, cleared it up. But it came back. She also has food sensitivities and the bumps crop up periodically - typical looking staff with the red bumps with white pustules on top. Not wanting to do a round of antibiotics each time it happens I have had great success with Eqyss MicroTek Spray (I also bathe her with MicroTek Shampoo since she can have these issues (my other girl who has no issues gets bathed with Eqyss Premier shampoo). I just spray her whole belly when she has an outbreak (dab a little bit extra on any bumps) and it is usually dried up and gone in a couple days. Note this is not a major staff infection, just a few bumps here and there. Of course if you have a major outbreak you should see your vet. The other thing I have been told helps for the breakouts on the belly is a wash of povidone iodine. See the video here by vet Dr. Becker.

A Simple Remedy to Treat Dog Skin Infection


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

*One Week Of Treatment*

I'm pleased to say after 1 week of treatment, Wrex's skin and ears are doing much better. His belly and arm pits are no longer covered in crusty, painful looking sores. The skin is still looking a bit inflamed and red, but it's on the whole much more smooth and healthy. Most of the sores that had developed black scab tops throughout his fur are gone as well. He still has another week on the antibiotic and spray, so I think he's in good shape. But boy, does he HATE that spray. It's become a bit of a wrestling match, and with his size, it's not always easy for me to win. Fortunately, he thinks the antibiotic tablets are treats. I set one on top of his food at breakfast and dinner and it's gone in a flash.

His ears look amazing, and don't stink when he walks by anymore. The flesh inside is beige and soft now. No brown residue clinging to the hairs. He refuses to lay on his side for treatment, but I've gotten good about squirting and rubbing it in while he sits. He likes the massage portion of the treatment best.

I also picked up this soap, recommended by Poodlecrazy. I've been bathing him every other day. He smells good (not perfumed), his hair is so soft and thick feeling, and I feel like it helps all the spots hidden in his fur that I can't effectively reach with the topical spray.


----------

